# High Elves Conversions



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

I am doing high elfs and I want to do an Atlantis theme but I don't know what Atlantis looks like culture wise. I am trying to make this army look really good as my other 2 are both decent looking but easy to paint.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

um, well since atlantis has never been proven to have existed, we have no idea what the culter was. but my estimate is anicent greek_ish_, so hoplites(spearmen with rounded metal shields) would be a good start.








theres a pcture of a hoplite for you-notice the shin guards and skirt, with a solid chest plate(that is if you are good with green stuff and the like).

Alcatani Pikemen will make a good start modle wise- attach some sutibal shields, and replace the odd head with an elven one. might be modles from other game systems that you can use as well.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Seconded. Except for the Greek bit.

What do you think Atlantis looks like, Apoctis? Plato wrote about them (so, maybe Greek-Tilean), but linked them with Egypt (so Tomb Kings bits might be a way to go) and others have tried to rope in the Mayans and Aztecs (so maybe Lizardmen)... it all depends on how you see a mythical continent. I mean, what does a dragon really look like, or a unicorn, or a goblin? Err, whatever we want them to...

:non-existent cyclops:


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

still, greek elves will look awsome. with a capital W. yeh, im talking aWsome.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Since Atlantis exists, in our world, only as a fictional and idealized place, you can imagine it to appear any way you so choose, barring your ability to justify it. Basically anything that correlates with its Utopian ideals will fly. 

After all, Atlantis is constantly hailed as the flagship of civilization as we know it, where people of all walks of life can come together in peace. Such an idea, however, won't lend too well to your army. 

So, instead I recommend you focus on clean lines, bright colors (you can make any color "bright"), and reflective metals to adhere to your Atlantis idea. 
-Your elves could likely wear no arm-protection, as Atlantis was of a moderate climate, so why would they bog themselves down in unnecessary armor?
-They could go without helmets. Such things would only disrupt their balance and vision in combat.
-Instead of sharp edges (say the pointy hats, if you do so include them), they could be rounded out.
-No capes. Such things are worthless to seafarers.
-They would need skill with a bow. Naval warfare is no small pastime for the Atlantis dwellers.
-Cavalry would not be present. Their grand city would only be tainted with such beasts running rampant and consuming their resources (it pains me to say that, since I love horses).

That's about all I can come up with right now. I left my ideas very general and open-ended so you can pick and choose how to go about designing and creating an army. If you can, just start sketching up some concepts. They don't need to be artistic renderings, just something to give you an idea and a basis by which to improve your concept(s).


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd agree with all the above. Given that, this is what I would suggest, as a personal choice:

Sea Serpents instead of Dragons. Heck, the Dark Elves do it, why not Atlantean High Elves.

Female HTH Fighers with an Aztec feel (Amazon Swordmasters)

Hoplites for Sea Guard (greek influence)

Reavers and Silver Helms: Riders on Dolphins/Sea Horses

Great Eagles: Flying Fish

Bolt Throwers: Harpoon guns/Necron Gauss Weapons (Atlantis was the pinnacle of supernatural technology in some legends)


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

The following is from a net version of the Critias, whhich i haven't checked against any other translations, but it gives some idea of Atlantean military organisation:

_"...The leader was required to furnish for the war the sixth portion of a war-chariot, so as to make up a total of ten thousand chariots; also two horses and riders for them, and a pair of chariot-horses without a seat, accompanied by a horseman who could fight on foot carrying a small shield, and having a charioteer who stood behind the man-at-arms to guide the two horses; also, he was bound to furnish two heavy armed soldiers, two slingers, three stone-shooters and three javelin-men, who were light-armed, and four sailors to make up the complement of twelve hundred ships..."_

There's also a bit about how the Atlanteans made there building impresseively large and beautiful, but I don't really know where the idea of superior technology comes from. There is a mythical substance mentioned called "orichalcum" which seems to mean "golden chalk" and is a kind of red rock. Their priests wear sky-blue robes.

How useful that might be I don't know, but as Plato is really the only source we have, that's it. Unless you want to bring the fantasies of Donnelly into the mix... in which case you might as well go for the Dan Dare stories, Tolkien, CS Lewis, Michael Scott Rohan, Jack Vance or any other novelist who draws on the Atlantis legends.

Or just maybe, Michael Moorcock who in turn influenced Rick Priestley and Brian Ansell... after all, Ulthuan in one way "is" Atlantis already...

:cyclops of Gades:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Edgar Cayce first mentioned Atlantis in 1923, and later asserted that it was located in the Caribbean, proposing that Atlantis was an ancient, now-submerged, highly evolved civilization which had ships and aircraft powered by a mysterious form of energy crystal.

From Wikipedia, granted not the best source to quote, but most "modern" atlantis seekers have theories that draw from Cayce as well as Plato.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

well if you want to go ancient greek. i once saw a high elf army that was basically full of men looking like the spartans from 300. man that army looked awesome! i know there are some pics of it on the web but i cant find em. seeing as the movie kicked ass that army did so even more! the paint job on them did them real justice!


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

more inspiration:
egypt








turkish








gaelic








rome:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Creon said:


> Edgar Cayce first mentioned Atlantis in 1923, and later asserted that it was located in the Caribbean, proposing that Atlantis was an ancient, now-submerged, highly evolved civilization which had ships and aircraft powered by a mysterious form of energy crystal...


Yeah; but Ignatius Donnelly (that I mentioned above, who was writing in the 1880s) is the guy that inspired Cayce; and the fact that Cayce claimed it 80 years ago is hardly a source of 'legends'. The thing about legends is, they're legendary. They're not just stories. The Robin Hood legends and King Arthur legends, are legends; they are stories that, though written down, have existed for so long their beginnings have been forgotton. Cayce's rantings about Atlantis are just a 20th century book, they are no more 'legends' than Winnie the Pooh is a 'legend' (of a Bear that lives in a forest in Sussex; it must be real, because Christopher Robin is historically attested).

The thing about Plato is, he's the source of all the later speculation (I suspect because contrary to what he says, he just made it up). And in modern times, the reviver of Atlanteology was Donnelly, who was a nut quite frankly. He inspired other nuts (like Cayce, and Velikhovsky), and a whole bunch of creative types, but if you include Cayce as a 'writer about Atlantis' then why _not_ include Dan Dare, Tolkien, CS Lewis, and Warhammer itself? All have been influenced by Donnelly's Atlanteology.

So that's my point; if you want 'original' Atlantis you need to return to the source (Plato). if you want 'new' Atlantis you may as well go to Donnelly, who says 'all ancient civilisations', or any later writers who say anything you like (Venusians, Basques, Numenoreans, chaotic dragon-riders, Elves, giants, pixies...)

:lit-crit-myth-redacting cyclops:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I guess I'm one to think Legends and myths are dynamic, and move with the cultures involved. Guess it's the anthropologist in me. Your point is quite valid, though, and anyone wanting to model their army with a theme is well justified in taking the referents that make him the happiest!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

OK, we're probably saying the same thing but getting tied up in language.

I agree that stories develop and continue - to me that means there can't be a 'correct' version of the story; just the version you like best. But if it's a story about something that's supposed to be real, then the oldest version is the one closest to whatever inspired the legend (in this case, Plato's version).

But as Atlantis isn't real (or if it's based on reality, on real historical recollection, it's so confused as to be unintelligeable now), and was put forward by Plato as a legend, then any interpretation of that legend is as valid as any other.

I like the Venusians in Dan Dare personally. They're this hyper-advanced peace-loving civilisation who come to Earth and make contact with humans in this great basin where the Mediterranean is now. Unfortunately their enemies, the evil Treens, follow them and attack the earthmen, who, angry at the peaceful and innocent (but, if truth to tell, foolish) Venusians, attack the latters' spceships with axes. Oh, calamity, a freak interface between axe and nuclear-powered spaceship engine causes a massive explosion! And whadda you know, the spaceship is parked at the bottom of a massive cliff! Crack - sploosh - the sea pours in - hello Mediterranean, goodby Atlantis.

:the Mekon is a two-eyed cyclops:


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah, can not but help see that the thread is drifiting slightly....[hint hint]


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

We're just filling in time until the OP tells us what _he_ thinks Atlantis is. So then we can help.

Alternatively, we're tossing out references to other people's speculations about Atlantis, in the hope that something will stick.

Either way; reckon we're doing our best with limited info. Without knowing what 'sort' of Atlantis the OP wants (maybe they don't actually know) all we can do is bounce stuff like the Egyptians (Tomb Kings), Greeks (Tileans) and Mayans/Aztecs (Slann), with maybe a mix of Numenor, Melnibone, Necrons and Eldar in there for good measure, and hope some of it resonates.

:cyclops of Aztlan:


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

fair enough, i take it back.


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Atlantis city of old. The golden cities sparkel inthe sun and the people celebrate every day. I want to do more of a Plato Atlantis with thier own individual culture. Something easy to convert and fun to play.









I would do a roman theme but it is way to expensive and hard to do.








Merged double post - squeek


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Apoctis said:


> I would do a roman theme but it is way to expensive and hard to do.


Oh, I don't know. some Republican shields would go a long way to modifying the current elfy look to a roman look. Lots of places to get just the shields out there.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Alright, now I'm intrested. Where -would- someone find the bits to turn a high elf spearmen regiment into a greek hoplite phalanx? The shields are deffinitely a good start... I was thinking possibly crests for the helms as well.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

it might be worth investigating the Spartan line of miniatures from Wargods by Crocodile Games, if you want to explore an ancient greek theme. and i believe the Warlord Miniatures is a company that produces plastic 28mm Romans, if you wanted to explore that angle. personally i'd go down the route of a mythical other Greek civilisation.


----------

